# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ضفر والمنتخب الوطني ! مليون علامة إستفهام ؟

## مرهف

*لو كان اللاعب ضفر قد وقع للهليل ؟
..
هل كان سيتخطاه الأختيار ضمن قائمة صقور الجديان !
الإجابة بعض الحقيقة
وقد توضح بجلاء أصل المشكلة !
مدرب المنتخب محسوب علي المريخ وكذلك معتصم !
..
لو تمكنا من تحديد اسباب وقوفهم مع الباطل ومواجهتها 
لكان ذلك أول بدايات الإصلاح 
..
مجدي قد نجد له العذر فهو قائد اللوبي الأزرق داخل اتحاد السجم
متعصب جدا لناديه لم يجد شجاعاً ليوقفه
..
مشكلتنا حقا .. ليس ربما .. بل بالتأكيد
عدوك ولدته أمك
..
رسالة أنيقة جدا كصاحبها ارسلها لي الرجل الأديب 
والأخ الدبلوماسي
..
عذرا صديقي واستاذي كان لي ان اتصل عليك لنتناقش او علي اسوأ الفروض
ارد لك برسالة مثلها تمثل وجهة نظري
لكنها ستكون في حيز ضيق جدا بيني وبينك
..
ولأن الأمر كبير احببت ان اشارك بهذه الرسالة اسرة المنبر
لنتناقش بصورة أكبر
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*عزرا اخي مرهف ولكنها الحقيقة مازدا جبان جدا بحيث لا يختار لاعبي المريخ للمنتخب خوفا من الموازنات و حقيقة لم اقف علي مستوي ضفر بالتحديد لاحكم علي مستواه اسيفيد المنتخب ام لا ان كان تم اختياره ولكن هي الموازنات الضيقة في بلادي حيث اختير فلان من المريخ لابد ان يختار فلان من الهلال وليتني اري زمنا يكون فيه اختيار لاعبي المنتخب لا يخضع لمثل هذا و يمكن ان يكون نجوم الجريف وابو عنجة و الامل و الاهلي في المنتخب مثلهم مثل نجوم القمة 


همسة 

ما وريتنا الرسل ليك الرسالة دي منو :Laie_22:

*

----------


## مرهف

*ملف الاتحاد ولجانه متسخ جدا بالجانب الذي يلي المريخ
تم معاقبة اكثر من لاعب بسبب تغيبه لاسباب موضوعية عن اللحاق بالمنتخب
وكانت العقوبات قاسية 
وتم افتضاح الامر
عندما تغيب قارورة وبلا اي سبب مقنع وبشهادة مازدا
ولم يجد اي عقاب وتبعه اكثر من لاعب هلالي علي نفس النهج
وكأن لم يكن هنالك شيئا يذكر
..
هاجم قارورة مدرب المنتخب علي ظهر الصحف ولم يجد اي عقاب 
بل تم التوسط له من قبل بعض المسئولين بالاتحاد لكي يرجع من جديد
..
تخيلوا لو كان من قال ذلك هو لاعب مريخي ؟!
..
تمرد الهلال ورفض اداء مباريات في الدوري الممتاز 
وايضا لعب بعد ان توسط اللوبي الازرق لحل المشكلة
وعاد للعب وكان لم يكن شيئا
..
وعندما قال المريخ لا وفي كاس السودان
فصلوا له عقوبة تناسب رئيسه الملياردير
فمن قبل فرضوا عليه عقوبة كبيرة جدا 
..
المشكلة دائما فينا نحن لا في الاتحاد او اللوبي الازرق
..
اكبر مهزلة كانت هي تلك التي استرحم فيها همد نيابة عن الهليل !
ثم وقوف محمد الشيخ مدني دائما في وجه المريخ والتساهل مع الهليل
في القضايا التي يتم تحويلها له !
..
وجود قيادات في اتحاد الكرة اضافة لرئيسه المحسوبين زورا علي المريخ
اذ استثنينا محمد سيد احمد
هم اس بلاء المريخ
فدائما ما نجدهم يغلظون العقوبات علي المريخ
بينما يدللون كلب الشعب
..
حتي في المؤتمر الوطني نجد اهلة المؤتمر يقدمون لناديهم
وبالمقابل نجد مريخاب المؤتمر الوطني دي بطينة ودي بعجينة
وكأن الأمر لا يعنيهم
...

*

----------


## jafaros

*ضفر ما قدم حاجة مع الاولمبي عشان كدة تخطاهو الاختيار 

ولعة :
 عجبكو ومرهف كاتبين بالفصحي عاملين فيها احفاد ابو العلاء المعري مثلا ...؟؟

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انه الحب الأعمي عزيزي ود حبوبة وعمي العزيز !
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ضفر ما قدم حاجة مع الاولمبي عشان كدة تخطاهو الاختيار 

ولعة :
 عجبكو ومرهف كاتبين بالفصحي عاملين فيها احفاد ابو العلاء المعري مثلا ...؟؟




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد اكملت لك الناقصة ي اخا العرب ارجع الذي كتبته وستجد ما يسرك :3'mza:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مازدا ما عندو حاجة 
و المنتخب حايتبهدل قريبا و بشده 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

مازدا ما عندو حاجة 
و المنتخب حايتبهدل قريبا و بشده 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
م تكون قاصد كورة تونس
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

مازدا ما عندو حاجة و المنتخب حايتبهدل قريبا و بشده 



سمعتنا في خطر  ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا موازنات حيضيع المنتخب باختياراته الغير منطقية دي ربنا يستر من الستات والسبعات  
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*قياداتنا دائماً هم اس البلاء مثل رأس السمك الذي اول ما يتعفن فيها
..
تسمع احاديثهم تعجبك تري افعالهم تستغرب حد الاندهاش
يناقضون انفسهم دائماً وهم اول من يهدمون في الوقت الذي كان لهم فيه ان يبنون
..
المحاباة في العمل العام هي معول الهدم الفتاك
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*عندما تهامسنا بأمر ضفر لم يكن ذلك بداعي لونيتنا 
ولا لانه تم قيده في المريخ مؤخراً
ولكن
لأن المنتخب بحوجة لجهوده والجميع لحظ ذلك في المباريات
 الاخيرة التي خاضها صقور الجديان
...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وصلتني نفس الرسالة كم افتقد هذا الرجل الاديب الربيب 

هو جزء من الاستهداف الذي يمارسه هذا الاتحاد ضد المريخ 
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*والله انا محتار ... المنتخب كعب ومازدا اكعب والاتحاد اكعب منهم الاتنين وقاروره يعتلى منصة الكعبين وضفر مكانو مع الرائعين والله يستر من فضيحة المهرجين
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 لو تمكنا من تحديد اسباب وقوفهم مع الباطل ومواجهتها 
لكان ذلك أول بدايات الإصلاح 




معتصم و مازدا يخافان من إعلام الجلافيط كثيراً .

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اذا لنبدا نهاجم اي مريخي يخاف من اعلام الهلال والضلال 
ونقول له انت ليس مرحباً بك في المريخ والمشكله (ان البعض من اعلاميي المريخ يعف لسانهم) وهذا من اسباب الداء
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*نتمني ان يتم الاختيار للمنتخب حسب الحوجه 
لاكما يحدس  من( مازا )يتم الاختيار للمنتخب 
علي حسب رغبة اعلام الجلافيط -- أما
اتحاد السجم الحاقد علي المريخ 
نقول لة ان الضربات القوية يمكن ان تهشم الزجاج لكنها تصغل الحديد 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحل اخى مرهف هو مناصرة اشخاص مثل محمد سيد احمد
الحل اخى ان يغير مجلس المريخ المنتخب سياسة المثالية والطبطبة
الحل اخى مرهف ان يفهم امثال السيد همت ان الدخول طرفا فى حل مشاكل الهلال مع الاتحاد عيب كبير فى حق المريخ
اما الكابتن مازدا فاظن ان اكل العيش غلاب لذا كان عليه الانحناء والقبول بالاملاءات الهلالية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

الحل اخى مرهف هو مناصرة اشخاص مثل محمد سيد احمد
الحل اخى ان يغير مجلس المريخ المنتخب سياسة المثالية والطبطبة
الحل اخى مرهف ان يفهم امثال السيد همت ان الدخول طرفا فى حل مشاكل الهلال مع الاتحاد عيب كبير فى حق المريخ
اما الكابتن مازدا فاظن ان اكل العيش غلاب لذا كان عليه الانحناء والقبول بالاملاءات الهلالية



22222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


   مريخاب المؤتمر الوطني 




هو بالله البتاع ده فيه مريخاب ؟؟؟؟؟
يطرشنى يامرهف دى ماعمايل صفوه يالحبيب
البلد دى كان قادتها صفوه الليله كان نكون فى 
مصاف الدول البتروليه وماكان انت لسه متغرب
ماتبهت المريخاب ساى سامرهف


اما عن المنتخب وما ادراك ما المنتخب
انا لو بى مرادى مايشيلوا لاعب من المريخ 
ماذا قدم الاتحاد للمريخ حتى يقدم لاعبينهم
ومن المفروض يمشو المنتخب يبقوا جنايزحتى
يتم استبعادهم ويجو الفريق يبقوا نار منقد 
بلا منتخب بلا اتحاد
ياخ الجلافيط قالوا مابشجعوا المنتخب عشان 
فنايلو حمر نحن مالنا ومال الهم 
نتغاتت عليهم بس 


*

----------

